# Air wire Question



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a T9000 i am installing into a rail bus (goose) I have an Ogaaa horn that works off a reed switch, I would like to work the horn if possible from a button. Does anybody know if I can remove the reed switch and hook the two wires on any of the 1-8 screws to where I can push a button and it would create a Normally Open switch to close while the button is pushed down? 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis...... Which sound system are you using?????


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan
it is just the simple RAM it powers off the battery, I just need a way to trigger it
Thanks Dennis


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm........ Not sure about that one, Dennis. I wondering if you would need to use a TF-4 auxiliary module to trigger it. If it's now being triggered by a reed switch, the 2 wires coming from reed switch and going to the RAM sound could be tapped into and connected to the TF-4. I think the TF-4 would need to be connected to the DCC output of the Airwire decoder and programmed to work. I'm not sure about this. Maybe Greg will chime in here with a solution. 

TF-4 link


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

all it needs to be is just a circut that goes from open to closed, no power needs to come from the air wire reciever 
Dennis


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are using the new G2 receiver, I believe you can hook the sound card input directly to one of the Aux outputs and remap the output to F2 which is a momentary button. You might have ot put an opto-isolator between the receiver and the RAM sound chip.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I asked the same question in the sound card department

Here is the answer I got 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Both answers will work. 

Which receiver do you have right now? 

Regards, Greg 

(I use the FL-4 decoders)


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 
900 AWD10SS-2530 Reciever 
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Then the suggestion to use an external function decoder connected to TM4 terminals 4 and 5 is your best bet. 

You can get 4 function decoders for about $15..., you probably will be able to hook your sound trigger (if it triggers to ground) directly to one of the function decoder "outputs" and then program it to work on a particular function button. 

You need a DCC buddy, or you need to learn some basic DCC programming... 

Someone might give you the command, probably only one CV needs to be set. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Well Crap something that sounds easy Never Is. Airwire needs to create a circut for something like this. I know nobody that knows DCC, I know just enough about electronics to be dangerous, just the basics. 
So I think magnets on the track will work, Thanks guys, I appreciate your help. 
Dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, to their credit, they did create the new version with the feature you need. 

The function decoder is no big deal, but if you have never programmed CV's or added a DCC decoder to your Airwire, the biggest hurdle will be wrapping your head around what is going on. 

Once you "get it", it's really quite simple. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis,
Are you using the smoke output on the Airwire decoder? That is assigned to function 6. A basic on/off function. Take a look at your manual. If you are not using it you could use that to drive a small relay and the contacts on the relay to replace the reed switch. You would have to turn it on and then off for each horn sequence. Basic but should work.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

F6 on the OLD decoders is also a high current output. Limited only by the source up to design limits .F6 can drive a smoke unit directly, so it certainly can drive a sound system . No relay required. however, using external 4 function decoder such as the fl-4 or tf4 is both easy and cheap. 
Works very well. No CV programming is required. The function decoder is already mapped to DCC standards and the output wires are color coded to the function you want to activate- bell - whistle etc. 
The D10 ss decoder has a DCC aux output that follows DCc protocols, just follow the wiring instruction included with your 4 function device. For the questioners purpose, he only wants a single function- so f6 is it. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

